# England/UK members - Royal baby frenzy



## applecruncher (Apr 26, 2015)

Are you folks across the pond caught up in the excitement?  Our morning TV programs have already sent reporters over to keep watch.  Could be a long wait, but who knows?  :shrug:


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2015)

Naaaa, not this time. Hardly anyone seems to be talking about it this time unlike last time when Baby George was born, there just doesn't seem to be the same interest among the populace. Also the Media have been banned from camping outside the hospital this time, until the announcement is made that she's gone into hospital, and this time  new baby's arrival is not going to be announced until the day _After _Catherine gives birth . However there will be the usual media scramble, but generally the public seems much less interested this time.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2015)

No, not me either. Just shake my head at these people camped out in front of hospital already.


----------



## Bee (Apr 27, 2015)

I wouldn't camp outside the hospital for news, in fact I wouldn't camp out for anything, I like my home comforts too much, but with myself being a Royalist I can understand and accept people wanting to do that.

Instead  I have been keeping a close eye on the news for any announcement.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 28, 2015)

It's mainly the media trying to sell papers. I Didn't even know when the baby was due! yesterday, so we are told.


----------



## Bee (Apr 28, 2015)

Of course the media tries to sell newspapers,  the journalists have to make a living the same as other people.


----------



## Bee (May 2, 2015)

*The Duchess of Cambridge has been admitted to hospital in the early stages of labour.*
Catherine was admitted to the Lindo Wing at St Mary's Hospital in west London where her first child, Prince George, was born in July 2013.
Kensington Palace said "labour is progressing as normal" for the duchess, who was taken to the hospital by car.
The duchess travelled from the palace with her husband Prince William and was admitted at 06:00 BST (05:00 GMT).
Officials have said the duchess and the prince do not know the sex of their unborn child.
The new baby will be fourth in line to the throne, behind his or her grandfather Prince Charles , father Prince William and brother Prince George.
On Thursday, during an official engagement, Prince Charles said he was hoping the duchess gave birth to a girl.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-32562117


----------



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2015)

Heard it on radio 4 this morning when we woke up.  Husband groaned as he hates any news about the royals.  I like Wills and Kate though even though I'm not a royalist.


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2015)

Yes they say she's in the 'early stages' of labour..however they won't let a royal go into any lengthy labour not like us plebs...I had a bloody agonizing 57 hour labour...they won't let her go anywhere nearly as long as that, probably the baby will be born today.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yes they say she's in the 'early stages' of labour..however they won't let a royal go into any lengthy labour not like us plebs...I had a bloody agonizing 57 hour labour...they won't let her go anywhere nearly as long as that, probably the baby will be born today.



57 hours!!  OMG.  

I'm like my mother was and had quick births, thankfully, as I'm a wimp when it comes to pain.


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2015)

It's a Girl!! born at 8.30'ish this morning


----------



## Shalimar (May 2, 2015)

Hi Holly, how lovely. I'm certain they will be very pleased. Catherine probably won't need to produce anymore children now.


----------



## Raven (May 2, 2015)

Thanks for the news Holly.
I am pleased they have a daughter and now we wait to see what name
she is given.  Any guesses?


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2015)

When the pregnancy was first announced I thought they might call her Alice if it was a girl...and several months later it seems that the bets are now with the whole country  at 4-1  that it will Be Alice...but she may surprise us all and name the baby something not from the Royal lineage..


----------



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2015)

Second is Charlotte.


----------



## Raven (May 2, 2015)

Yes Holly , we may be surprised.  
It will be interesting and I hope it will not take too long for us to find out
her name.  If she is called Alice that will be fine with me, it's a nice name.


----------



## Raven (May 2, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Second is Charlotte.



Charlotte seems to popular now and like it too.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2015)

They like to have traditional names as this baby is 4th in line to the throne.  She'll have about 4 names, I'm sure Elizabeth will be one of them.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 2, 2015)

Her elder brother has two christian names the same as mine, so I wonder if the new princess will share any of Mrs. Lightning's names?  I wish her a long and happy life, but for me, it's business as usual.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2015)

BBC was doing nonstop coverage just repeating everything over and over and over.  Had enough.  Is nothing else going on in the world?!


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2015)

I'd be happy if it was Charlotte because that name is one of the most popular in my family


----------

